# LITTLE GIRL ON A PLANE



## daveomak (Jul 11, 2011)

LITTLE GIRL ON A PLANE

An atheist was seated next to a little girl on an airplane and
he turned to her and said, "Do you want to talk? Flights go quicker
if you strike up a conversation with your fellow passenger."

The little girl, who had just started to read her book,
replied to the total stranger, "What would you want to talk about?"

" Oh, I don't know," said the atheist. "How about why there is
no God, or no Heaven or Hell, or no life after death?" as he smiled
smugly.

"OK," she said. "Those could be interesting topics but let me
ask you a question first. A horse, a cow, and a deer all eat the same
stuff - grass. Yet a deer excretes little pellets, while a cow turns
out a flat patty, but a horse produces clumps. Why do you suppose that
is?"

The atheist, visibly surprised by the little girl's
intelligence, thinks about it and says, "Hmmm, I have no idea."

To which the little girl replies, "Do you really feel qualified
to discuss why there is no God, or no Heaven or Hell, or no life after
death, when you don't know shit?"

And then she went back to reading her book.


----------



## scarbelly (Jul 11, 2011)




----------



## alelover (Jul 11, 2011)

Love it.


----------



## venture (Jul 11, 2011)

Or why you feel qualified to be in congress or to be president?

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## meateater (Jul 11, 2011)

Venture said:


> Or why you feel qualified to be in congress or to be president?
> 
> Good luck and good smoking.


----------

